# My absolute favorete brodway tune!



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, first of all I just want to say that I just played two roles (Oberon and Theseus ) in the shakespeare classic, "A Midsummer Night's Dream"! Anyway, after we finished the performance I got a copy of "Man of La Mancha" and I absolutly loved this song caled: I Don Quixote! Here it is on you tube,

I hope that next year I will play, Don quixote!

P.S. It sound sounds like sancho has asma! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice voice! very deep!


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 12, 2008)

You are too sweet Rebecca.

En lugar de dar alas, da le avion


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 12, 2008)

i,m i dont like it but what else would you expect from a ROck n metal fan :lol: 

altough he is good at singing but its not really my kind of music


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 12, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i,m i dont like it but what else would you expect from a ROck n metal fan :lol: altough he is good at singing but its not really my kind of music


Yes, most people have different sastes! :lol:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone else have a favorite song? Any kind of song?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 17, 2008)

chris brown, ne yo. RnB STUFF! B)


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

drowning pool - bodies

disturbed - 10,000 fists

breaking benjamin - blow me away


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> drowning pool - bodiesdisturbed - 10,000 fists
> 
> breaking benjamin - blow me away


sorry mate... never heard of them :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> sorry mate... never heard of them :lol:


LOL i dont know if you like them tho.. its all rock


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> LOL i dont know if you like them tho.. its all rock


i listen to anything  open minded


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 17, 2008)

Enter Sandman-Metallica

Down with the Sickness-Disturbed

Paralyzer-Finger Eleven

Numb-Linkin Park

Rise Above This-Seether

Control-Puddle of Mudd

Oh, and I like classical music as well  ---Beethoven, Mozart, Bach...


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Enter Sandman-MetallicaDown with the Sickness-Disturbed
> 
> Paralyzer-Finger Eleven
> 
> ...


i like down with the sickness to but i usualy skip the part in the ne d with the swearing... lol

after listening numb i few hundred times it becomes boring to me...

the song from linking park i like much is nobody is listening


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 17, 2008)

I also like Crawling by linkin park.

I've never heard of "Nobody is Listening"


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> I also like Crawling by linkin park.I've never heard of "Nobody is Listening"


its in the album of meteora.. goes also for nobody,s listening.

i like somewhere i belong to very much actualy


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> its in the album of meteora.. goes also for nobody,s listening.i like somewhere i belong to very much actualy


My foremost ubjection to heavy meadal is all the violent impulses it has in the lerics.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> My foremost ubjection to heavy meadal is all the violent impulses it has in the lerics.


well its mostly disturbed with the violence and swears, linkin park has no bad words at all


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> well its mostly disturbed with the violence and swears, linkin park has no bad words at all


LOL yeah


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 17, 2008)

Linkin Park no swearing? I know at least one that does.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 18, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Linkin Park no swearing? I know at least one that does.


Every rock band has to have at least one bad word, or its no ROCK!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Every rock band has to have at least one bad word, or its no ROCK!


thats not true, breaking benjamin doesnt swear and it is rock


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> thats not true, breaking benjamin doesnt swear and it is rock


OK, I admit that I dont know anything about ROCK!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> OK, I admit that I dont know anything about ROCK!!!


first listen and obtain ur information before you startinsulting rock music lol


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 18, 2008)

Why the heck do they call it ROCK anyway? They call people who are good at ROCK, ROCK STARS! Rocks and stars are the same thing, go figure! :wacko: :blink: :wacko: So basicly, people who are good at rock and are called ROCK STARS, are actualy giant balls of flaming gass called suns! Well DUHH of corse they are sons to thier mothers and fathers! But who were all of the sons before the ROCK STAR? Probably the first son was a micro oraganism developed in a STAR from accross the universe in a large asteroid Or ROCK!!! So, ROCK STARS should be called: STAR ROCKS, becase first we came from a sun and then to a rock! But what if the asteroid also known as a ROCK had just broken of of the sun? Then all of humanity should be called:STARS! So the word star meens two different things, stars and stars!

THE END

Now you know how deeply profound my mind is!!!

MANTIS DUDE


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

ask that question to a rockstar... lol


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 18, 2008)

:blink:


----------

